# Fixed rear beds and a walk in shower



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Our last camper had a fixed bed at the rear but a wet shower room. Now we have an electric bed and a really good shower room with the toilet positioned at the back. Two solid shower doors and a quick drying shower wooden floor is great and is positioned in the middle, which gives loads of room to undress and using a roomy toilet space when not showering. But my wife has her eye on a rear bed again but wants also a walk in shower at the back of the washroom so she can just walk in. We viewed a Burstner when in Venice which had this but was a 2005 model. Need a bit newer but I believe the newer models have gone like our van with the toilet positioned at the back now. Looked in a Sun Ti a couple of days ago and bed was right but although a walk in shower at the back of the washroom it was nowhere as roomy as our present van. Especially getting past the toilet LOL
So if anybody knows of a van with these points mentioned without being much longer than 6.69Mts, the Sun Ti was 6.73Mts that would be interesting.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

This months MMM magazine (Summer 2019) lists all the rear washroom coachbuilts on the second hand price list page....a good starting point?:smile2:


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Cheers Ted, but not living in the UK makes it harder to find the MMM. You have a Burstner then, so how is your washroom....big? Is the shower separate or like I mentioned in my article, the toilet mounted behind the shower. Whereas the older Burtsner T 615 would be ideal. cheers


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

No, it's quite small with an integrated shower and curtain and even the toilet cassette is half the size of our last one. However we rarely use the van shower so it's not a problem. I'll scan the page and post later.

PS. Sent a PM....let me know if you have it?


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi Ted, many thanks as I received your picture message today.
I cannot believe the cassette toilets can be smaller omg. I thought the viewing a few days ago of the Sun Ti motor home looked like it had a smaller cassette. My last camper had a macerator toilet fitted with a large holding tank, much better.
But many thanks for sharing those pages with me and I will google them and look out for the mag as it would be interesting to see more Burstner and Chausson models.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is ALWAYS a compromise to be made when choosing a MH (or caravan) 

Sad but true.

Andy


----------

